# find out about



## SezinS

*"Jack Ma, the founder of Alibaba, China’s biggest e-commerce firm, found out about the internet on a trip to America."
*
Çin'in en büyük e-ticaret firması olan Alibaba’nın kurucusu Jack Ma, onu/firmayı _Amerika'da bir gezi sırasında ortaya çıkardı.
_
Neresinden tutacağımı şaşırdım açıkçası. *F**ound out about *'ortaya çıkarmak*' *anlamında kullanılan bir öbel fiil olarak geçiyor. Peki ama 'the internet'in işlevi nedir? 
Net bir çeviri önerisi olan var mı?


----------



## Torontal

bence bu adam internetin varlığından ilk kez Amerika'da bir gezi sırasında haberdar oldu, oraya gitmeden önce internetin varlığını hiç duymadı.


----------



## alibey71

Find out about'un şöyle bir anlamı da var : to learn by study, observation, or search : discover. Dolayısıyla Torontal'ın önerdiği karşılık doğru; "ortaya çıkarmak" karşılığı söz konusu değil burada.


----------



## SezinS

Teşekkür ederim her ikinize de.


----------



## Cagsak

SezinS said:


> *"Jack Ma, the founder of Alibaba, China’s biggest e-commerce firm, found out about the internet on a trip to America."*
> 
> Çin'in en büyük e-ticaret firması olan Alibaba’nın kurucusu Jack Ma, onu/firmayı _Amerika'da bir gezi sırasında ortaya çıkardı._
> 
> Neresinden tutacağımı şaşırdım açıkçası. *F**ound out about *'ortaya çıkarmak*' *anlamında kullanılan bir öbel fiil olarak geçiyor. Peki ama 'the internet'in işlevi nedir?
> Net bir çeviri önerisi olan var mı?


Bire bir çeviri olmayacak ama biz Türkçe'de şöyle ifade ederiz diye düşünüyorum;
Çin'in en büyük e-ticaret firması olan Alibaba’nın kurucusu Jack Ma internetin önemini bir Amerika gezisinde keşfetti.


----------



## alibey71

Cagsak said:


> Bire bir çeviri olmayacak ama biz Türkçe'de şöyle ifade ederiz diye düşünüyorum;
> Çin'in en büyük e-ticaret firması olan Alibaba’nın kurucusu Jack Ma internetin önemini bir Amerika gezisinde keşfetti.


Metnin geri kalanını bilmiyorum ama verilen cümlede önerdiğin karşılık yok. Motamot çeviri bana göre de iyi çeviri değildir ama cümleye onda olmayan bir anlam atfetmek doğru görünmüyor bana. Cümlenin söylediği şey Jack Ma'nın interneti ilk kez bir Amerika gezisinde gördüğü (ya da belki deneyimlediği); büyük ihtimalle intenetin yeni yeni gelişmeye başladığı bir dönemden bahsediliyor burada. Yazar önerdiğin şeyi söylemek isteseydi bunu "the importance of the internet" şeklinde ifade edebilirdi.


----------



## Cagsak

alibey71 said:


> Metnin geri kalanını bilmiyorum ama verilen cümlede önerdiğin karşılık yok. Motamot çeviri bana göre de iyi çeviri değildir ama cümleye onda olmayan bir anlam atfetmek doğru görünmüyor bana. Cümlenin söylediği şey Jack Ma'nın interneti ilk kez bir Amerika gezisinde gördüğü (ya da belki deneyimlediği); büyük ihtimalle intenetin yeni yeni gelişmeye başladığı bir dönemden bahsediliyor burada. Yazar önerdiğin şeyi söylemek isteseydi bunu "the importance of the internet" şeklinde ifade edebilirdi.


"To find out" u bulmak, ortaya çıkartmak gibi çevirmek mümkün, fakat buldu diye Türkçe'ye çevirseydim sanki interneti bulan, keşfeden Jack Ma'ymış gibi bir mana çıkacaktı. Bu sebeple önemini keşfetti şeklinde tercüme ettim.


----------



## SezinS

Cagsak said:


> Bire bir çeviri olmayacak ama biz Türkçe'de şöyle ifade ederiz diye düşünüyorum;
> Çin'in en büyük e-ticaret firması olan Alibaba’nın kurucusu Jack Ma internetin önemini bir Amerika gezisinde keşfetti.


Kesinlikle öyleymiş. Ben de araştırdım internette, internetle ilgili olan biri değilmiş, vehametini kavramış.


----------



## Cahittinsan

Jack Ma, Amerika’ya yaptığı bir gezide internet hakkında bilgi aldı.
I'm not sure.


----------

